# New toy.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I wanted a small park flyer and this just showed up. :rybka:


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks fun!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> Looks fun!


Thanks. I had another one but I folding up the wings doing too hard of a loop. Definitely not a barn burner, just something to fly around the parking lot.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Got all my electronics ordered. :walkingsm


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like fun, post finished pics. Congrats!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Got a little done this weekend. Got the lower wing and tail feathers glued in, but I may have to re-think my motor. It might a little _too _much. :spineyes:


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

Go with plan A


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yea, a 91 four stroke might be a tad too much.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Might as well do a Da 50 on a pipe!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Is that possible?



Gary said:


> Got a little done this weekend. Got the lower wing and tail feathers glued in, but *I may have to re-think my motor. It might a little too much*. :spineyes:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

On The Hook said:


> Is that possible?


Not a chance.  That engine has about two horsepower running on Methanol and 15% Nitromethane. That would be like taking John Forces 8000 HP engine and dropping it into a Yugo. lol Heres what's going in.

The motor is tad on the bigger side as well as the battery packs. They are 370 mah versus what they call for, 300 mah. 12 amp speed controller versus an 8 amper, two Hitec HS-55 servos, GWS RX on Futaba channel 46. Props are 8x6 slow fly.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

That motor is to big for that plane biff. I've got an e flight. 180 that would be perfect if you want it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> That motor is to big for that plane biff. I've got an e flight. 180 that would be perfect if you want it.


I think your right Andy. I just looked and I ordered the wrong motor, itll be way too heavey. The kit calls for a 250, you don't think the 180 would be too small?


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

No , I think it would be perfect actually. I also have some better and lighter electronics as well. I'll bring it all by this weekend.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> No , I think it would be perfect actually. I also have some better and lighter electronics as well. I'll bring it all by this weekend.


Sweetness. :bounce:

I don't know much about electric planes as you know. We should fly Sunday.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

BTW, I was thinking of removing the shrink wrap off the ESC and the plastic cover off the RX. That should drop half an ounce.

You still have your copter?










I see Lloyd. Sup brother?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

For those who don't know, fishermanX is Andy Sady.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

For those who dont know gary is Biff!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Andy, if you have a collection of micro connectors, bring those too. I lost all my small electronic stuff when I moved.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Finally got her done and it came out ok. I had to order another motor, the Rimfire 250 and I'm glad I did. The other one would be just too heavy. The balance came out pretty close, I added a penny in the tail and it's now right and not to heavy. I added some strapping tape for strength to the underside of the wings because, they will fold up in a loop. Not that that's ever happened to me. :headknock


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

That thing looks cool!! How much does something like that cost all together. Never built anything like that before but i wana give it a try. Thanks


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

With a cheap radio, about $200. They make ready to fly set ups for cheaper though. Ill look some up for ya later.


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

$200 aint that bad at all. I would rather spend a little money and get something I will be satisfied with opposed to getting something cheap. But I would also need something easy to fly being a begginer. Thanks for any advice you can throw my way.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good, now that I know your budget, that makes it much easier. You want small electric?


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Ya something electric, that looks simpler. I like that one you built here, but I was curious if there is something similar that isant as effected by the wind, ie: so i dont have to wait for a dead calm day to fly it.
I work out of town and when I get back I will definantly be looking for a hobby store in my area to pick something out.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishshallow said:


> Ya something electric, that looks simpler. I like that one you built here, but I was curious if there is something similar that isant as effected by the wind, ie: so i dont have to wait for a dead calm day to fly it.
> I work out of town and when I get back I will definantly be looking for a hobby store in my area to pick something out.


Pretty much any small plane will suffer in wind about 5 MPH. My suggestion also depends on how far you want to get into planes. There isn't much sense in buying a toy radio if your going to upgrade next week. And with bigger planes, nitro might be cheaper. Ill give you some alternatives.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCKVY&P=0

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCKWL&P=0

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCNSW&P=0


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Gary ill take a good look at these and do some research and figure out what route i wana go. Again thanks for the help.


----------

